# Hap's letter to the editor



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Although I doubt it'll be printed (and I forgot to say that I don't expect htem to because they have no backbone) here is what I wrote to the Piece of crap paper.



> If the Oregonian wonders why the Trail Blazers have an "attitude" against the Oregonian, might I suggest they get some professional JOURNALISTS instead of two gossip hounds? It's time for the Oregonian to replace Jason Quick and John Canzano. For starters if the paper wants to be taken seriously, it would help if at least someone working there had an even rudimentary understanding of the collective bargaining agreement in the NBA. That is fairly important when it comes to discussing trades and then blathering on about how the team was stupid for not doing certain trades that *AREN'T ALLOWED* under current CBA rules.
> 
> Until the Oregonian removes Quick and Canzano from the paper, it'll continue to look foolish. But I guess changing that goes against what the paper wants. Getting more sheep believing all that the paper writes is the gosepl. It works great too. Take for example the letters to the editor. Just recently we've heard how the team does little for the community while "demanding so much", and today (June 21st) we hear how John Canzano shouldn't switch places with the the organization, because it is full of "dysfunctional" losers, including the waterboys.
> 
> ...


I know it's not written great, but bah. Neither is the Oregonians sports pages. 

Also, I know i stole "clownshoes" from someone. 

Also part 2. My name de reality would be posted, so don't look for Hap at the end.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I hope they have the guts and integrity to print it. Spelling aside, pretty well written. And I agree with you.

I've been very close to cancelling my subscription for a while now - but the wife still likes the funnies and crosswords and I like the TV Click.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Whats e-mail addy for letters to the editor, Hap?

I would like to add my voice to the rising chorus of Quick/Canzano detractors.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice lol i bet they dont even respond to you lol


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NICE WORK HAP! Lets hope it gets printed, but I really doubt they'll print something that bashes them so hard (even if it is the truth).


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here's mine:



> Dear Editor:
> 
> It is time for a change. I am, of course, referring to Mr. Quick and Mr. Canzano, the two buffoons in your employ who have made it their business to dog the Portland Trail Blazers’ every move and who have – in their never-ending quest for readership and personal glory - done every bit as much damage to the reputation of the organization and its players as the Blazers have done themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inspiration, Hap.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I figure they're editors, they can edit my spelling!


the address is

[email protected]


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT JOB!

I'd like to add that the Trail Blazers are the first professional sports franchise to receive the Point of Light award.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> GREAT JOB!
> 
> I'd like to add that the Trail Blazers are the first professional sports franchise to receive the Point of Light award.


I think they're the only team to win it too.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Great work for both of you. I hope it has an impact.

Hap's comments about Quick and Canzano not understanding the CBA has been one of my beefs for awhile. It's their job to understand this stuff. [or maybe it won't be for long. . . hehehehehe]


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL Hap great minds think alike I guess. this is a letter I wrote 3 days ago.

To the Editor,

Your two "journalists", and I truly do use that term lightly, Jason Quick and John Canzano are two of the most biased writers I have ever had the displeasure to read. Their constant barbs at certain players and staff of the Trailblazers really gets old. If you ever want your sports section to be taken seriously I would advise you to seek out some unbiased journalists who understand things such as the NBA's collective bargaining agreement and how a sports organization works. I find it appalling that the two of them are so reckless in their reporting when they have the ability to sway public opinion the way they do as reporters. 

Since Mr. Canzano likes to refer to people as movies, i.e. The Three Amigos, and in order to make sure he understands this letter to the editor I will be referring to he and Jason Quick as Dumb and Dumber. What Dumb and Dumber have done to the credibility of the Oregonian sports section is along the same lines as what Mark Fuhrman did to the prosecution's case in the O.J. Simpson trial. The constant agenda's, self promotion and overall inaccurate reporting of Dumb and Dumber makes canceling my subscription one of the easier decisions I have made. 

Another thing that is really disturbing is the letters to the editor section of the paper. It seems that the only letters chosen for that are letters that agree with ol' Lloyd Christmas and Harry Dunne. I sincerely hope that choosing the letters to be published isn't your decision because then you too would have to be lumped in with Dumb and Dumber and I would have to think of another movie that portrays 3 very stupid and narrow minded people that really have no clue. 

I hope whoever is in charge of reading these and deciding which one's get published has the courage to print something that doesn't follow the same lemming type thinking that the rest of the letters you print do. 

Thank you for your time,


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

You guys are good... nice job "happy fat guy"! :cheers:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Twice last year I sent similar letters to the Oregonian. I never got so much as an automated reply. :curse: 

BTW: Didn't I read they have a new sports editor? Some guy from the business section or something? I say, keep the pressure on! Maybe the new guy will get the hint.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I actually just recieved an email from them asking my permission to publish it, so maybe???


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I actually just recieved an email from them asking my permission to publish it, so maybe???



:clap:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Very nice both of you!


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Good work all of you letter writers! It's great to hear that they are going to (hopefully) publish at least one of these letters. I'll hold out hope that the others are read and taken into condsideration by the editors even if they aren't put into print.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yea guys thats really good to hear. Thanks for writing the letters, because the letter's speak for me. I have had enough of Quick and Canzano for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Hap,PBF, I think you should send a copy to Canzano an Quick. I've sent both of them critical emails and they have both responded that day. I don't agree with everything you guys said in your letter, but they were both written well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

furball said:


> Hap,PBF, I think you should send a copy to Canzano an Quick. I've sent both of them critical emails and they have both responded that day. I don't agree with everything you guys said in your letter, but they were both written well.


While I agree thats a good idea, Im not going to dignify those slime buckets (how's that for an 80's term thrown in there for no reason?) with any form of acknowledgment that they exist. 

They're a waste of effort.

(yes, I realize this sounds harsher than it needs to be..I just wanted to use the term "slime bucket".)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you guys continue to sell the Oregonian's advertising...

ignore them and go to the Tribune


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good point! I hate clicking on the links to OregonLive for that very reason, but often times curiosity gets the best of me.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Here's mine:



> To the Editors,
> 
> I don't doubt that coverage of the Blazers' coaching search, draft preparations, and trade talks presents a serious challenge to reporters. With team officials and agents having a strong incentive to suppress true information and even to leak false "smokescreens," a certain degree of speculation becomes inherent in such stories, and readers can be expected to forgive "scoops" that prove to be false.
> 
> ...


Stepping Razor


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Stepping Razor said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping Razor


very nice! think they'll print such a well written,(all be it extensive) piece?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Stepping Razor said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping Razor


Another good one! Keep em coming!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice letter razor. Very well written.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Golf clap to all*


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kudos to the letter writers for expressing some of the same views that I hold... could some of ya'll who do recieve the O relay what the letters to the editor are like this week pretty please? It seems like Blazer fans would probably have a comment or two on this last weeks bleep with Quick, and I'd be interested to hear what sort of letters/opinions they print.

Thanks

STOMP


----------



## greyhound (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello,

I came out of "lurk mode". I also sent one to the Oregonian, but I sent it to:

[email protected]

I would advise all of you to send it this guy, too.


Here's what I wrote Saturday morning after they published the retraction:


*
Thank you for the retraction in today's Oregonian. It takes a big man to admit you're wrong. Or in your case, the Oregonian was wrong. It's too bad Jason Quick and John Canzano can't learn from your character.

Here's some suggestions for improving the Oregonian Sports Page:

1) Get rid of Jason Quick. This is far from the first time he has been inaccurate on the Blazers. The guy doesn't even know the rules of the NBA salary cap for crying out loud. His coverage of the Blazers is horrible. He didn't even cover the last game of the season, which is totally ignorant for a beat writer to do.

2) Get rid of John Canzano. He has an ego the size of Empire State Building with humility the size of the pea. He is a very inaccurate reporter just like Quick. His coverage of the Darius Miles document was completely inaccurate like Jason Quick. Was there a document? Yes. But did Canzano know the entire story? Absolutely not!!! Did he slant the story one way (against the Blazers) rather than being objective? Absolutely!


The day you get rid of those two is the day you will see a spike in people subscribing to the Oregonian.

Please answer me one question: Why don't you hire a sports journalist that both readers and the Blazers can respect? Currently, the Blazers don't respect your sports writers, as well as most readers. Food for thought.


Thank you for listening. Looking forward to a response.
* 


====================


His response was he respected my letter, but they also gets lots of praise for Canzano and Quick. Write him though, he will respond.

Maybe some mod could add that email address to the sticky with important email addresses.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

In addition to the letters to the Oregonian, you guys should call The Fan's afternoon show and voice your opinions too.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

That's an impressive letter Stepping Razor. Good work! :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anybody get any kind of response?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Anybody get any kind of response?


mediocre man's letter was posted on the Oregonlive website.


----------

